# Citadel Army Figure Case Capacity



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

An unusual question but one I badly need answering (I hope this be the right place to ask it).

I need to transport my army ofc and was looking into GW's carrying case's. Specifically the citadel Army Figure Case (the large one with six foam inserts and 208 model capacity, see it here). However It would be helpful to know - can it carry 3 Leman Russ Battle Tanks & 3 out of the 6 soft foam inserts?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't see why not. I used to use an Army Figure Case for a while before I realized that Sabol Army Transport took up less space and stored more-- I managed to haul around three Rhinos, two Predators, and a Defiler that I'd pinned at the waist for transport purposes in one half, and 108 Chaos Space Marines in the other. I just lined the vehicle half with foam from a spare sporting goods case (Read: handgun case-- but for higher sales, stores market them as sporting goods cases, which look just like GW cases, oddly enough...) and set things in there, and padded around them with spare foam. 

Currently, I keep the Space Marine vehicles I regularly use, three squads of Terminators, and two squads of Scouts in an Army Transport Motor Pool bag, and a Battle Company of Space Marines in a GW figure case, which fits nicely in the promotional Apocalypse backpack that they released a couple years ago. For about the same general space as the Army Figure Case, I'm able to bring about three times as much volume in a different package. The motor pool holds 18 Rhino chassis comfortably (including things like Vindicators and Predators), and you still have some space in there for a couple trays of infantry, which generally hold around 20-25 models. 

If you haven't already gotten a GW case, I'd just get a Sabol Army Transport bag. It should accomodate a 2000-point army completely and comfortably-- even Ork, Tyranid, and Guard armies seem to fit into one, vehicles included. It's a little less conspicuous than a GW case, too, since like I said-- the things do look like handgun cases.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, in one of my cases one half is just infantry, while the other half comfortably holds two land raiders, two dreadnoughts, and a squad of terminators... Of course, it's the "half infantry/half tank carrier version", which looks like it's no longer available from GW ...


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

You should check out the Kasier Cases over at http://www.kaiserrushforth.com/

Those are what I use and I think they are brilliant. With the Kaiser two you get the protected carrying bag and your choice of two foam cases to go inside it (and then you decide what layout of foam trays you want in these two cases). Holds more models, takes up less space and looks a lot nicer than the GW case.

There is loads of choice for the different foam trays as well. I know you could get three Lemans side by side in one of the cases with room for a tray of troops along the top, and you can get more troops per tray with this foam.

You can actually email him with a list of stuff you want transported, I've had my replies usually the next day and they are very helpful, recommending the best cases and not just the most expensive option


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Gotta suggest a non-GW case here. KR are brilliant. I've got two multicases in a kaiser two holding 56 bezerkers, 8 raptors, 8 terminators and eight bikes, a lord in termi armor and a normal lord. I intend to add another 16 raptors, 8 terminators, 9 juggernoughts, 8 chosen, a jump pack lord and 10 normal CSM. I'll probrably still have a bit of space to spare as well. You can do custom cases for no extra cost, so you can do mixed vehicle and infantry boxes. I would suggest doing this as it means if your army gets large, you can switch inserts around as necessary (although not sure if you need to. Sounds like your wanting a case for a finished army). I haven't done this as I carry my tanks in a carry case (really wish I'd bought a KR though.). It's expensive to start, but if you have a lot of mini's/armies, you only need to buy extra multicases, which are cheaper than GW cases, and just as good (if not better IMO).

I did a review a while back if it helps.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=29509&highlight=multicase

You can now get it in black. Disclaimer: I am not associated in the company in any way except as a satisfied customer.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed responses guys. I think I'll look into these KR cases as they seem to be very highly praised.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

Deneris said:


> Well, in one of my cases one half is just infantry, while the other half comfortably holds two land raiders, two dreadnoughts, and a squad of terminators... Of course, it's the "half infantry/half tank carrier version", which looks like it's no longer available from GW ...


I have one of these cases and i can fit 3 leman Russ tanks, chimera, 2 basilisks, 108 guardsmen and 12 hvy weapon teams. tho I removed the foam on the tanks side and im using a box to hold the tanks. They should still sell this case its a great case.


----------

